# Do you pee in other people's showers?



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

A continuation of the mother thread.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

aww. my babies spread their wings and flyyyy


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

What is considered "other people's shower" ? And why I would use their shower ?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> aww. my babies spread their wings and flyyyy


Are you going to give another shadeless plug to your thread? With like, no shades mentioned? (•_•) / ( •_•)>⌐□-□ / (⌐□_□)


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Are you going to give another shadeless plug to your thread? With like, no shades mentioned? (•_•) / ( •_•)>⌐□-□ / (⌐□_□)


Original thread, shameless plug


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

#bestgender


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> #bestgender


Maybe it's because I'm fairly drunk right now, but I laughed throughout that whole video.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sajs said:


> What is considered "other people's shower" ? And why I would use their shower ?


Someone's shower that's like not your own? Because you want to be clean after a night of fighting demons. :b


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> #bestgender


This guy should be castrated. :mum


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Maybe it's because I'm fairly drunk right now, but I laughed throughout that whole video.


ikr ;3


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Yes. Yes i do.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Someone's shower that's like not your own? Because you want to be clean after a night of fighting demons. :b


yeah, yeah, but, I mean. Is she, for example, calling a motel shower "other people's shower" , or something like that ? Because that would be "no one's shower" or "your shower until you stop paying".

And if you are visiting someone for a night, idk, I don't ask for the shower, just wait until I am on my place or something.

You can borrow my shower if you want though  (>) :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sajs said:


> yeah, yeah, but, I mean. Is she, for example, calling a motel shower "other people's shower" , or something like that ? Because that would be "no one's shower" or "your shower until you stop paying".
> 
> And if you are visiting someone for a night, idk, I don't ask for the shower, just wait until I am on my place or something.
> 
> You can borrow my shower if you want though  (>) :lol


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Exclusively.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

All the pee in the world ends up in the ocean anyhow. It is why fish hate us.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't used someone elses shower other than my own in a long time.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I will start to heat the water then :lol.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> All the pee in the world ends up in the ocean anyhow. It is why fish hate us.


i've never thought of fish as hateful. fish are peaceful. this shatters my worldview.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i've never thought of fish as hateful. fish are peaceful. this shatters my worldview.


No, fishies are definitely very hateful.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

butterz said:


> This guy should be castrated. :mum


punishment does not fit the crime

cleaners lives are pretty miserable anyway, i dont think this would make them feel any worse than they already do. whereas this guy was clearly overjoyed. domestic assistants can take one more for the team, its fine


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

truant said:


> Exclusively.


hahahahahaah omg I'm not even joking... I was coming to post exactly this. I was going to post a one word "exclusively" answer.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't dream of it. Someone might slip on it and blame me for it. I wouldn't even pee in someone else's toilet.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> All the pee in the world ends up in the ocean anyhow. It is why fish hate us.


hahaahahaha. that was fookin funny . haha LOL. great!

aww and I eat a lot of fish too...... ah well. to hell with it.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SD92 said:


> I wouldn't dream of it. Someone might slip on it and blame me for it. I wouldn't even pee in someone else's toilet.


i personally refuse to poo anywhere, in case I unwittingly enable a coprophile


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you pee in other people's pools?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i personally refuse to poo anywhere, in case I unwittingly enable a coprophile


Me too, but it's because I'm not comfortable on toilets outside my house.



Hank Scorpio said:


> Do you pee in other people's pools?


No, I wouldn't want the embarrassment of getting caught.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Does anyone think about motel showers, and how many other people have done that right where you're standing? The cleaners only have time to give it a quick rinse most of the time. The same for public swimming pools, but even worse because it could be something brown...

I try not to think about it.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd rather leave a turd in their bed. More personal.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i personally refuse to poo anywhere, in case I unwittingly enable a coprophile


do you have like superhuman control of your bowels or something? what's with people who are able to "choose" where they poop? like you can just hold it in every single time? someone's got a titanium sphincter



Silent Memory said:


> Does anyone think about motel showers, and how many other people have done that right where you're standing? The cleaners only have time to give it a quick rinse most of the time. The same for public swimming pools, but even worse because it could be something brown...
> 
> I try not to think about it.


I think the same thing about dorm mattresses and how many people have had sex on them and stuff.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> do you have like superhuman control of your bowels or something? *what's with people who are able to "choose" where they poop?* like you can just hold it in every single time? someone's got a titanium sphincter
> 
> I can do this so much, my organism is smart.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> do you have like superhuman control of your bowels or something? what's with people who are able to "choose" where they poop? like you can just hold it in every single time? someone's got a titanium sphincter


no, i mean, i literally don't poo. ever. its disgusting



> I think the same thing about dorm mattresses and how many people have had sex on them and stuff.


yeah to be honest the chances of cleaners removing all traces of semen, squalene, boogers and other bodily fluids from a hotel room are negligible. theres always gonna be some trace of goo on a door handle, behind the taps on the sink, shower handle, filth on the shower curtain, transferred from someones hand when they walk through from the bed.

hygiene is mainly delusional. money, in particular, must be crawling with filth. people just dont keep their hands clean, and a lot of the time money will be festering away in someones pockets next to their nads for days.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

IF YOU DID PEE in the shower... does that make it a golden shower.... with golden rain ? haha


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

yeah,if i have it out for that person and want him/her to slip


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

HenDoggy said:


> yeah,if i have it out for that person and want him/her to slip


idk if you've ever heard of this but people are also able to slip on water which is something that occasionally can be found in showers as well


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I'd rather leave a turd in their bed. More personal.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I only pee in public showers.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, but that's because I have my own shower to pee in.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Surly Wurly said:


> i personally refuse to poo anywhere, in case I unwittingly enable a coprophile


WTF? Just flush, nasty.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I think i have done it once


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Just when I thought the thread was dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That Youtube video was disgusting.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have never done that before and i'm pretty sure it will never be a time when i'm going to pee in someone elses shower.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't even pee in my own shower, that would be disgusting. There's a toilet for that.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't even pee in my own shower so no. And I am really surprised a lot of people said yes. *never allows visitors to shower at her place ever again* lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

do you think breast man would bee in other people's showers?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> do you think breast man would bee in other people's showers?


i heard that his bee smells just like honey <3


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i heard that his bee smells just like honey <3


that's like a really gross pervy pickup line a guy would send on a dating site


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> that's like a really gross pervy pickup line a guy would send on a dating site


i didnt realise that was you


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

how do girls pee? does it just run down your leg or do you do the squat manouver?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

TCNY said:


> how do girls pee? does it just run down your leg or do you do the squat manouver?


I'm not sure. Do they not raise one leg?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TCNY said:


> how do girls pee? does it just run down your leg or do you do the squat manouver?





Madara Uchiha said:


> I'm not sure. Do they not raise one leg?


this is how we pee


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

TCNY said:


> how do girls pee? does it just run down your leg or do you do the squat manouver?





Madara Uchiha said:


> I'm not sure. Do they not raise one leg?


With our d***s.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> this is how we pee





> GoGirl is easy to use. Just hold GoGirl against your body, forming a seal.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Besides at a hotel, I've never showered in someone else's shower.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

im going on a holiday soon, perhaps i will pee in the shower there


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> im going on a holiday soon, perhaps i will pee in the shower there


The peeing video you posted...you already know what to do mate.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> The peeing video you posted...you already know what to do mate.


im going camping so im not sure if it'll be open showers or what. dunno whether to hope some of my golden warmth creeps over to the next guys foot on the floor, or whether to just run around giggling saying "pee pee! pee pee!" and jetting it everywhere. one things for sure i'm so glad i bought this gopro :,3 guess its time i joined the 18+ section on here :]


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

No, but I tend to stomp my turds down the drain. I hate when I shart in the shower.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No that's very rude, someone might be peeking. I only pee in my own shower.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I believed' this asked "Do you pee over people's shoulders?" I was about to answer yes. But no not s'howers.


----------

